# Fort Hubberstone in Wales



## marmaduke (Aug 6, 2007)

Well so far from what I can work out of my on line research the fort we visited was ‘Fort Hubberston’ in Pembrokeshire overlooking Gelliswick Bay. Contrary to what we’d initially been told, it is not actually a Napoleonic fort but one of several Victorian Forts (Dale Fort, Stack Rock Fort, Chapel Bay Battery, South Hook Fort, Thorn Island Fort, and East and West Block House Batteries) which were built in 1860’s by recommendation from the royal commission in response to the earlier Napoleonic wars (1803-1815). The fort is located within Millford Haven, a natural harbour and one considered to be of such strategic importance that plans were drawn up to defend the Haven with a major system of large heavily armed forts designed to have an interlocking field of fire, the Forts were apparently designed a young Royal Engineer officer named Gordon.
The Fort never saw any action from what I can gather and was largely used as a recruiting and Militia training facility. However the Fort eventually closed down in 1908 when militia regiments were replaced with the Territorial Army. The only ‘tale’ I could find about the Fort were a few references to a murder that occurred there 1875 when a Lt Walter was murdered by a doctor Alder in a drunken Brawl.
There have been some vague planning proposals over the last few years with suggestions of a ‘gentle’ restoration or perhaps turning into part of a lido/tide pool facility?....all rather unlikely sounding, and so it seems it will continue to fall into further and further disrepair and vandalism.
I first explored this fort with my boyfriend two years ago while on holiday in the area, and it is in fact what initially got me into exploring, that time we went without camera’s having no idea what to expect, and constantly alternating between exhilaration and being quite spooked. That time we didn’t have torches but we noticed there were certainly a few tunnels and this time I wanted to return, get some photos and and explore the tunnel system! We got into the fort pretty easily and it its clear that so have many other people, it’s pretty graffed up, however there were signs that attempts were being made to make it less accessible. As we arrived some work men in boiler suits came down from the hill of the fort carrying a large sheet of metal that covered the frame of the window we climbed through, the next day looking over at the fort from our cottage across the Haven with binoculars we could see them back with welders securing the covering back on…
unfortunately I can't find any plans of the fort, but basically it has an outer wall which contains guns rooms and has firing points on the roof, behind this is a system of tunnels on two levels, one then walks up to the roof level of the outer wall from which point you can walk back up to an inner courtyward area with has more rooms all the way around, sorry I can't provide a clearer description. These are the photo's I took and if anyone has any further knowledge about please do tell!


----------



## krela (Aug 6, 2007)

What an awesome looking place, I love napoleonic forts. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes indeedy, a lovely looking fort. Thanks for posting your pics for us to enjoy!  Glad you got to see the inside before it got secured & that you didn't get sealed in there!!  Interesting history too -thanks!

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 6, 2007)

What a fabulous place! Superb pics too, Marmaduke. Ta for that. 
As Lb said, good job you weren't inside when they welded the metal sheet. 
My son's Dad lives in Milford Haven. He's a photo-journalist so I might be able to get some info from him. See what I can turn up, anyway.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice, every one loves a fort great work


----------



## the_wanderer (Mar 29, 2008)

Great pictures there  My aunt has a house right next to that fort, I went for a wander round last time I was there and it was fascinating! Unfortunately I didn't get to explore the tunnels properly as I didn't have a torch and it was very scary with a lighter!!


----------



## Neosea (Mar 29, 2008)

Great place to explore, thanks for the pictures


----------



## smileysal (Mar 30, 2008)

Excellent pictures, and loved reading the history of the place. That looks an amazing explore. Agree with the others, glad you didn't get shut in there.  

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks fantastic

Many years ago as a student i stayed at Dale fort which is just round the coast. Nowhere near as photogenic though.


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow,cracking report! 
Grew up in Milford and spent quite a bit of time at the fort with lots of other 'very naughty children who shouldn't be playing in such a dangerous place'.Bit different now,went over for a look at Christmas time and all the usual entries blocked,bricked,welded etc.Rumour has it that the Port Authority,who now own it and are planning a new HQ there.Mind,that rumour has been around for about 10 years now!That is what we call a Pembrokeshire Promise!


----------

